# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برای کنکور تجربی 96 و کنکور ریاضی 96

## konkuri1396

برنامه ریزی برای *کنکور تجربی 96* و *کنکور ریاضی 96*


سلام دوستان من هم سال 96 کنکور دارم و رشته تجربی هستم معدلم 17 تو دیپلم شد  :Yahoo (16): 
.

حالا به امید خدا سال 96 نتیجه این سال هارو میبینم.

اولین مشکل همه ی ما دانش آموزای کنکوری اینه که چطوری برنامه ریزی کنیم که موفق بشیم؟؟!!!

منم خودم همین مشکلو داشتم خیلی سردرگم بودم خخخخخخ واقعا گیج شده بودم

امروز داشتم تو کافه بازار می چرخیدم که یه جستجو زدم* برنامه ریزی کنکور 96* بعدش یه نرم افزار اورد شکلش هم ابی بود بعد دانلود و سپس نصبش کردم خیلی مطالب خوبی داره . یه قسمتی داره به اسم دانلود برنامه ریزی ، اونو زدم رفت تو یه ادرسی اونجا رشتم رو انتخاب کردم و برام صفحه مربوط به برنامه ریزی رو باز کرد بعدش مبلغی رو پرداخت کردم و لینک دانلود داد بهم بعدش لینک زدم برنامه ریزی کنکور 96 دانلود شد که تو یه فایلی با فرمت .zip بود که توش برنامه ریزی ها پی دی اف بودن و بازشون کردم خیلی عالیه و واقعا راضیم دمشون گرم، حرفه ای ترین برنامه ای بوده که دیدم روزانه تنظیم کردن فوق العاده که چی بگم محشررررررره.

این همه نرم افزار تو گوشیتون دارین همش هم بدرد نخوره و  مارو از هدفمون دور میکنه به نظرم  حالا این یه بارو که یه نرم افزار مفید پیدا کردم حتما این نرم افزار رو دانلود و نصب کنید.

من ادم حسودی نیستم که وقتی یه چیز خوب پیدا کردم به کسی نشونش ندم خخخخ اره دیگه ما اینیم

امیدوارم شما هم استفاده کنید با هم تو دانشگاه تهران دیدار کنیم سال بعد ااااایشالله
می بینید چقد هواتونو دارم؟؟؟


یا علی ، در پناه حق

اینم از نرم افزار: برای دانلود از کافه بازار اینجا کلیک کنید

----------


## konkuri1396

دوستان عزیز اینم ادرس کافه بازارش:

https://cafebazaar.ir/app/ir.panizapp.barnamerizi/?l=fa

----------


## MeysamHK9476

:Yahoo (110): نمیدونم چرا یه طوری احساس میکنم خودت برنامه رو نوشتی داری تبلیغ میکنی ؟ 

عینک بد بینیمو بردارم ایا ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## konkuri1396

> نمیدونم چرا یه طوری احساس میکنم خودت برنامه رو نوشتی داری تبلیغ میکنی ؟ 
> 
> عینک بد بینیمو بردارم ایا ؟


سلام داداش چیرو من نوشتم؟کدوم برنامه رو؟تبلیغ چی؟

 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Ali__S

نه ناموسن خر گیر اوردی میای تبلیغ میکنی و بعدم میزنی کوچه علی چپ...برو بچه برو...خر خودتی...

----------


## politician

> برنامه ریزی برای *کنکور تجربی 96* و *کنکور ریاضی 96*
> 
> 
> سلام دوستان من هم سال 96 کنکور دارم و رشته تجربی هستم معدلم 17 تو دیپلم شد 
> .
> 
> حالا به امید خدا سال 96 نتیجه این سال هارو میبینم.
> 
> اولین مشکل همه ی ما دانش آموزای کنکوری اینه که چطوری برنامه ریزی کنیم که موفق بشیم؟؟!!!
> ...


جالبه شمااولین پستتون تبلیغه مث کسایی که میان ازعموکاظم تعریف میکنن

----------

